# Cube AIM 2011 | Scheibenbremsen nachrüsten



## JanOliver (6. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich hatte vor mir das aktuelle Aim Modell von Cube zuzulegen und wollte fragen, ob es generell möglich ist, dass Bike später eventuell mit einem Satz Scheibenbremsen aufzurüsten. Da ich momentan nicht mehr als 400-430  für nen Bike ausgeben will wäre dies für mich die optimale alternative zum Analog oder gar zum Modell Attention (in anderen Foren habe ich gelesen, dass der Rahem bei diesen Modellen gleich sei). Eine Aufnahme für Scheibenbremsen beim Aim-Rahmen besteht ja, sodass dies logischerweise auch klappen könnte.

Stutzig macht mich nur die Aussage eines regionalen Fahrradhändlers welcher behauptet, dass man dann jegliche Garantieansprüche verliert und auch nicht wirklich glücklich mit der Lösung wird :/ (Aim mit Discbrake nachrüsten)

Stimmt dies wirklich oder ist es einfach nur ein typisches Verkaufsgespräch um den Kunden die teurere (natürlich auch bessere  ) Variante anzudrehen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe.


----------



## MCTryal (6. April 2011)

Jo, geht allerdings benötigst du dazu auch noch passende Laufräder bzw Naben die für Disc geeignet sind. Das Analog wär da die Preiswertere Variante (ich weiß das Geld..., und du willst aber jetzte fahren kenne das gut...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanOliver (6. April 2011)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Jo, geht allerdings benötigst du dazu auch noch passende Laufräder bzw Naben die für Disc geeignet sind. Das Analog wär da die Preiswertere Variante (ich weiß das Geld..., und du willst aber jetzte fahren kenne das gut...)



Schlimm als Student (  ..  ...aber danke für die Rückinfo. Was ich genau benötige weiß ich eig. Weiß auch, dass es wahrsch. am Ende mehr als das Analog kosten wird.

Allerdings finde ich die verbauten Scheibenbremsen beim Analog nicht so gut. Dachte an 180mm vorne und 160mm hinten.

Hat jmd vllt Kaufempfehlungen fürs komplette Brems-Setup. Sollte vom Preis her Studenten-freundlich sein


----------



## Vincy (6. April 2011)

Kannst dir auch ein Modell vom letzten Jahr nehmen, die sind günstiger. 
http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_kat/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/Aktionspreise-und-2010er-Modelle-%21%21%21%21%21/Cube/MTB-Hardtail.htm
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m41/k95/cube.html?od=&ft=1


----------



## JanOliver (7. April 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Kannst dir auch ein Modell vom letzten Jahr nehmen, die sind günstiger.
> http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_kat/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/Aktionspreise-und-2010er-Modelle-%21%21%21%21%21/Cube/MTB-Hardtail.htm
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m41/k95/cube.html?od=&ft=1



hey merci für den Link  ..da bekomme ich ja schon das Analog für den Preis vom aktuellen AIM Modell....dann hätte sich das umbauen ja fast erledigt 

super ...werd gleich mal den Shop kontaktieren


----------



## blututh (7. April 2011)

analog 2010 ist ja nur mit mech bremsen ausgestattet.
nimmst lieber analog disc 2011, gibts ja viele händler, die 0% finanzierung anbieten.


----------

